# Using a bo as a white cane



## Flea (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought this was sooooo cool ...

Last night I ran across an acquaintance who's also a MA'ist.  I know he's visually impaired, but he seems to have almost enough vision to fake it.  He also dresses in a cool counter-cultural way, so I thought the bo was a fashion statement.  Nope!

We got to talking self-defense (a very relevant issue with the disabled) and he told me that the bo was a conscious choice.  A white cane is a beacon for predators, but he's a big guy carrying a big stick!  :ultracool  He has enough vision to be able to tell that people give him a wide berth sometimes, and he definitely knows how to use it if he had to.  Of course, it's also embossed with beautiful dragons and other symbols which makes the whole thing even sweeter.

It gave the bright idea to call in an expert to talk to my mental health support group about crime prevention.  I owe him a debt of gratitude!


----------



## lklawson (Feb 25, 2009)

Is your friend's name David, goes by the handle 'Bo'?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Flea (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope.  I'm in a different state from you.  For what it's worth, there's a "Bo" in my systema class, but he isn't blind.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 25, 2009)

Is this a full sized, full weight bo?  If so, wouldn't that make someone rather tired after walking with it for a while?  

Your friend may be in fantastic physical condition, but in the case of the average blind man, it may not be so practical.  

Still, I applaud your friend, and I do hope that whichever bad guy who tries to accost him, gets a whackin'.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree it wouldn't be practical for many, but I certainly applaud anyone working to overcome physical difficulties and get themselves an edge. I think it's a great idea


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 25, 2009)

It's a novel approach -- and works for him, which is the most important.  I just wonder if it's not overkill...  and I know that the white cane carries certain legal protections and advantages with it.  For example, it gives drivers warning and the walker the right of way when they cross the street, and a blind person's white can won't be taken away from them while a simple bo-staff might be.

I do think that working with a blind (or nearly) person to use a suitably strong cane as a defensive tool is a great idea!


----------



## Flea (Feb 25, 2009)

> Is this a full sized, full weight bo?



That's a good question.  I'm guessing it's about 6' long, but I don't know the weight of a real bo.  His is bamboo.  So reading in between your lines, I guess not.

In terms of fitness, he says he works out a lot, and he has a black belt.  I think he's in his upper 50s.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 26, 2009)

Flea said:


> Nope. I'm in a different state from you.


So is my friend Bo.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Feb 26, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Is this a full sized, full weight bo? If so, wouldn't that make someone rather tired after walking with it for a while?
> 
> Your friend may be in fantastic physical condition, but in the case of the average blind man, it may not be so practical.


My friend carries a white & red painted full diameter hickory "stock" style cane.  It'll lay the beat down. 



> Still, I applaud your friend, and I do hope that whichever bad guy who tries to accost him, gets a whackin'.


An online friend has a tag line: "Improving the world one beating at a time."  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

